# Selling off most of the herd!!!



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to downsize considerably for several reasons actually..., however I need some advice. 

I figured I would have enough milk for my family and some extended family if I just kept Bella my Saanen ober mix and one other goat. I'm actually thinking considering buying another Nubian so the milk has a bit more butterfat in it since I usually mix it. My obers milk taste good, but I like Nubian or kinder milk better actually.

Would I need to keep a buck for just 2 does? I was thinking of purchasing a buck since stud service in my area is next to nothing, and using the buck and selling him off in a few months. The only problem I see with this is the fact of the bucks health, etc.. I know what my bucks eat, their health and that they are disease free... etc... I wouldn't know that with the buck coming in. So then I'm kinda thinking of keeping a buck and a wether.

Also, selling off most of my herd. When I do stud service I typically ask to see paperwork that their does are disease free. I would like to do the same while selling to people who have other goats, because I figure if they care enough to test then they should be good caretakers... Is that being too picky? I want them to go to good homes is all. 

Part of this decision is based on the fact that my mom is wanting to sell, although I've been hearing that the last 30 some years..., then promises to come and help with fencing, pen building etc has never come, even after offering to pay them. So then I look at all this work and wonder why?? I am looking for a job at the moment and hoping something will come up real soon, so there goes my "free time" ... 

So I have 16 critters, going down to 2 does if I decide to keep my obers 3, and the 2 sheep. I might keep a wether or 2 though because we do have 7 acres to help keep down, so that will be 4-7 total... I was going to get into registered stock, but I really don't see the point, as I'm not going to be showing.... and I care more about having a healthy, happy herd than anything...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How many do you have now?

I think it's personal choice about keeping a buck, however if you want more bang for your "buck"  it'd be more cost efficient to have 3 does milking and no buck/wether. Especially if renting a stud is easy for you to do.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> How many do you have now?
> 
> I think it's personal choice about keeping a buck, however if you want more bang for your "buck"  it'd be more cost efficient to have 3 does milking and no buck/wether. Especially if renting a stud is easy for you to do.


I have 6 does 2 kinders in milk that are sold already, they will leave when the kids are weaned. Then I have 3 bucks, and the babies 4 girls 3 boys.

Buck service is hard to get here is the problem... So that's why it's a toss up if I choose to keep one or not... Most likely I'd just buy a buck every year and then sell him a few months down the road..


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you considered a Nigerian buck? He won't help much with brush, but he can breed anything, you might find mini kids are easier to sell (if you don't want to keep the kids), and Nigies don't eat much or take much space. A buck and wether pair eats about as much as one full-size buck. If you're going to get mounted by a buck, it's best if they can only hump your ankle.  j/k If you'd rather have meat, a pygmy buck is half the recipe for a kinder, and still small.

I found stud service is sooo unreliable. If you don't have something close, you're crewed if the doe doesn't settle on the first try. Everybody says don't keep a buck, but you test him, keep him away from germy goats, and, if a breeding doesn't take, you just walk him on over 3 weeks later. It's cheaper to hire one than keep him a year, but if you drive 3 hours to get to him (times how many does you service), how much is your time worth? If you KNOW your herd is clean, you'd save the annual testing cost over using a stud service, too.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Or maybe you could befriend someone with a healthy buck? I would share my buck with the right herd. Muck the stalls or farm-sit once a year, and he's yours!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oops sorry misread the availability of the buck stud....well one thing is for sure, you don't need 3 

I am cutting my herd to 3 does, 2 bucks and I will keep 2-3 meat goats a year. I am trying ray: to keep my feed bill to a minimum.
I would have only a wether and one buck, but as things happened this year with LG not being ready to breed the girls, I got Alex and decided I'll just keep 2 bucks instead of a buck and wether.

I can tell you with less it is so much easier to give personal attention.....and cost wise is much nicer. I have cut my feed bill in half of what it was  (not just with less goats but with poultry too) and chores are easier as well.

I made the hard decision to get rid of my doe, Heidi, so that I only keep what I need to use for myself....so really think about what you need for you, and start picking your favorites/best choices to stay...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

harleybarley said:


> Have you considered a Nigerian buck? He won't help much with brush, but he can breed anything, you might find mini kids are easier to sell (if you don't want to keep the kids), and Nigies don't eat much or take much space. A buck and wether pair eats about as much as one full-size buck. If you're going to get mounted by a buck, it's best if they can only hump your ankle.  j/k If you'd rather have meat, a pygmy buck is half the recipe for a kinder, and still small.
> 
> I found stud service is sooo unreliable. If you don't have something close, you're crewed if the doe doesn't settle on the first try. Everybody says don't keep a buck, but you test him, keep him away from germy goats, and, if a breeding doesn't take, you just walk him on over 3 weeks later. It's cheaper to hire one than keep him a year, but if you drive 3 hours to get to him (times how many does you service), how much is your time worth? If you KNOW your herd is clean, you'd save the annual testing cost over using a stud service, too.


I'm thinking I'm just going to keep 2 out of 3 bucks... I know their history and they are healthy.... I can still do stud service if I want...

Where abouts are you located?? I


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oops sorry misread the availability of the buck stud....well one thing is for sure, you don't need 3
> 
> I am cutting my herd to 3 does, 2 bucks and I will keep 2-3 meat goats a year. I am trying ray: to keep my feed bill to a minimum.
> I would have only a wether and one buck, but as things happened this year with LG not being ready to breed the girls, I got Alex and decided I'll just keep 2 bucks instead of a buck and wether.
> ...


With me looking for work right now I know I'll be doing the 8 hrs a day thing again so I need to prepare... I will most likely keep 2 bucks 2-3 does and the 2 sheep.. So that will be considerably easier... New fencing has to go up very soon..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would keep 3 does. Good luck with your job search.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

What do you guys think about the testing thing? Am I over the top? Right now I have someone interested in a buck. Cool! So far she hasn't answered where she is located (for some reason a few people thought I was by Portland OR is the only reason why I ask) what kind of goats she has (a few people wanted Charlie my ober buck for their Nigerian dwarves) and if they test for disease.... Am I being too picky?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I would keep 3 does. Good luck with your job search.


Thanks! I'm just considering keeping Bella, Sunday & Monday. Even though I like the Nubian milk the ober milk is just a little different but it isn't bad. and I don't have go in a search for another doe... LOL..


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> What do you guys think about the testing thing? Am I over the top?


Could you maybe just work that into the conversation when you talk to them? Make your ad clear that you have to approve the new home. Asking a buyer what they test for may seem a little - intrusive? I think you'd get just as good results asking about housing, feed, exercise, hugs... and that wouldn't seem to imply "your goats aren't good enough for my goats." 

I'm in Portland. Tell your buyer to come see my next spring. :laugh:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The problem is I usually don't get answers to even the simple questions..., well not with this girl at least...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

There are many farms who love their goats who do not test...( I was one for years) I think I would not require the testing if the home is a good one...

buck wise I can only see a reason to keep one if at all if you are only keeping 2-3 does...of course a wether as a companion..BUT a wether and a buck eat the same so what ever your need is lol..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually, there's no need for a goat wether with 2 sheep wethers to keep him company.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't test and I take better care of my goats then I so myself, they have a good home are loved and tended to. Honestly (not being mean) but if I was a buyer and I had to answer 101 questions I would pass no matter how nice of goats they are because there is no shortage of goats. I get the typical questions on making sure I know about goats and their needs and to make sure I am a good home but I've passed on goats over less then asking if I test or not. But it is YOUR choice but how long do you really want to sit on them?
As for the bucks I agree keep one of your bucks. I wouldn't want to lease a buck and take the chance of my goats catching something or take responsibility of owing someone if something happened to him at my place or take the chance of something happening to my does at their place. I think 1 buck is more then enough for 2-3 does  so if me I would keep a wether, less smell and hormones not to mention probably more easy on your fences  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Actually, there's no need for a goat wether with 2 sheep wethers to keep him company.


Never thought about them as his companion....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I don't test and I take better care of my goats then I so myself, they have a good home are loved and tended to. Honestly (not being mean) but if I was a buyer and I had to answer 101 questions I would pass no matter how nice of goats they are because there is no shortage of goats. I get the typical questions on making sure I know about goats and their needs and to make sure I am a good home but I've passed on goats over less then asking if I test or not. But it is YOUR choice but how long do you really want to sit on them?
> As for the bucks I agree keep one of your bucks. I wouldn't want to lease a buck and take the chance of my goats catching something or take responsibility of owing someone if something happened to him at my place or take the chance of something happening to my does at their place. I think 1 buck is more then enough for 2-3 does  so if me I would keep a wether, less smell and hormones not to mention probably more easy on your fences
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I think I asked this person just because she wanted a boy goat, then I asked which one and she said one that breeds... I asked what kind of goats she had she said I just has goats... So, then I asked about feed and what they eat, she simply replies what goats eat. That's when I asked about testing... I've never asked before actually except when I stud my bucks out or I bring one home... Either she has no clue about goats in general or she wanted meat I suppose. This conversation was what started me thinking about asking about testing in general... Okay so over the top... At least she isn't emailing every 2 minutes now I normally don't ask 100 questions, things are just brought up in conversations etc.... , but asking what kind of goats she has and where she's located is pretty basic..

Okay, so I understand why people choose not to test... No problem... So most likely I won't be asking unless it's brought up

Thanks for the advice.... Here's hoping my "plan" will go through... I think I might try the meat buyer if they don't sell or take them to the auction before Easter...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can clean up on the kids by selling them for Cinco De Mayo...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No if you have a bad feeling then you did the right thing. Sorry I was assuming that's what you were doing with everyone  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I also won't buy from someone asking too much. It's just me, I have a well developed sense of privacy. I also won't adopt a dog from the rescue, I want to own the animal I'm caring for without strings or a federal background check. 

I had a crazy stalking me for a buckling one summer. She was really interesting, wanted to know 5027 different things about the goats, my life, my hobbies, my fears, dreams, sex life, etc. She didn't get a buckling either :lol: I took him to auction so I could say he was gone...Then I changed my phone number and thanked the Lord she didn't know which little town I actually live in because someone looking hard enough could find me. 

Anyway, there's kind of a dance there, don't ask more than they want to give, but, don't ask too little either. Basic facts should be easy for anyone. I live near Salem OR, I have the use of 14 acres, my barns are on my owned land, my goats are fed Chaffe Hay, orchard grass hay, whole oats, minerals, kelp, vegetables, and brush. Feed can change with prices, availability, or new learning, but, will always be balanced and middle ground protein level. My breeders are tested neg for CAE and CL, I don't test my home raised wethers...That's what I'll give you


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> You can clean up on the kids by selling them for Cinco De Mayo...


They would be 6 mo by then, is that too young, or just right? I will be giving the meat buyer a call and see if he's interested if the bucks don't sell soon..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I also won't buy from someone asking too much. It's just me, I have a well developed sense of privacy. I also won't adopt a dog from the rescue, I want to own the animal I'm caring for without strings or a federal background check.
> 
> I had a crazy stalking me for a buckling one summer. She was really interesting, wanted to know 5027 different things about the goats, my life, my hobbies, my fears, dreams, sex life, etc. She didn't get a buckling either :lol: I took him to auction so I could say he was gone...Then I changed my phone number and thanked the Lord she didn't know which little town I actually live in because someone looking hard enough could find me.
> 
> Anyway, there's kind of a dance there, don't ask more than they want to give, but, don't ask too little either. Basic facts should be easy for anyone. I live near Salem OR, I have the use of 14 acres, my barns are on my owned land, my goats are fed Chaffe Hay, orchard grass hay, whole oats, minerals, kelp, vegetables, and brush. Feed can change with prices, availability, or new learning, but, will always be balanced and middle ground protein level. My breeders are tested neg for CAE and CL, I don't test my home raised wethers...That's what I'll give you


Oh wow!! That's crazy!! I actually find things out just in conversation. The reason I ask where are you located is because a few people thought I lived by Portland, OR?? So I just ask that to save time LOL... Thanks for the advice...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think people realize how big WA is. Tim is 5 hours from me. You're probably about the same...I've camped on the White river, that's many hours away :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, I'm roughly 30 min from Tim's area..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with Jessica~ Too many questions and I'm done.I can understand asking if I have goats and experience with them, but asking for proof of testing? That would bother me~ I'd feel like if you are that worried, maybe you should keep them yourself.(and I don't mean that in a mean way!) What I mean is, it seems you are really wanting them cared for your way and could put pressure on the buyer that they can easily walk away from and buy from someone else. What I do is I don't ask that kind of stuff in my ad, I start communicating when they e-mail me.You can get a "feel" for a person by how they sound in their e-mail....then ask a few questions. I immediately weed out people from their initial response. If they don't give a name and no introduction to the e-mail, I delete it.However, if I get someone who actually says "Hi, I would like to know more about your doe if she is still available" *Sally or who-ever...then you can e-mail back and after 2-3 e-mails you get a sense of someone.
But if you start an ad out with demands on their care,or stipulations on how they are cared for medically then just like Jill said, same idea, I wouldn't take a shelter pet if you paid me....because of the hassle.
Here are my main concerns when selling...Will they feed the goat? Will it have shelter? Will it have companions? Realistically, that is all I expect to know.After all, I am selling the animal, not renting it out. How they maintain their herd is their business.

I know this sounds hard but I really am not...lol...I just realize I have no control after I sell an animal...

I know your intentions are great in asking so do what you feel you need to do. Just recognize that there are good homes out there that may not test ( I have not as of yet) and that some that test may not be good after all.
Really once you sell, it's a crap shoot.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Just price them appropriately, if someone's willing to pay a good price they're more likely to make sure to keep the goat healthy. 

Let me know what direction you go with your herd - I have one, maybe two Nubian milkers I'm selling this year, and my Nubian buck is currently available for stud although I might castrate him when I'm done breeding.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I agree with Jessica~ Too many questions and I'm done.I can understand asking if I have goats and experience with them, but asking for proof of testing? That would bother me~ I'd feel like if you are that worried, maybe you should keep them yourself.(and I don't mean that in a mean way!) What I mean is, it seems you are really wanting them cared for your way and could put pressure on the buyer that they can easily walk away from and buy from someone else. What I do is I don't ask that kind of stuff in my ad, I start communicating when they e-mail me.You can get a "feel" for a person by how they sound in their e-mail....then ask a few questions. I immediately weed out people from their initial response. If they don't give a name and no introduction to the e-mail, I delete it.However, if I get someone who actually says "Hi, I would like to know more about your doe if she is still available" *Sally or who-ever...then you can e-mail back and after 2-3 e-mails you get a sense of someone.
> But if you start an ad out with demands on their care,or stipulations on how they are cared for medically then just like Jill said, same idea, I wouldn't take a shelter pet if you paid me....because of the hassle.
> Here are my main concerns when selling...Will they feed the goat? Will it have shelter? Will it have companions? Realistically, that is all I expect to know.After all, I am selling the animal, not renting it out. How they maintain their herd is their business.
> 
> ...


Typically I do not ask many questions and my ad is pretty basic. It does state that my herd has been tested... This latest interested party couldn't even answer what kind of goats she had. I ask that question because some have wanted to use my ober buck as a stud for their Nigerians. I just got I just have goats. I asked what she fed, what goats eat was the answer. I asked where she was located and got no response. Thats what prompted me to ask that question. She's stopped emailing me every 2 minutes... wasn't interested in selling anything to her with the basic questions unanswered.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I woulda bumped her off the list too


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Just price them appropriately, if someone's willing to pay a good price they're more likely to make sure to keep the goat healthy.
> 
> Let me know what direction you go with your herd - I have one, maybe two Nubian milkers I'm selling this year, and my Nubian buck is currently available for stud although I might castrate him when I'm done breeding.


Yeah I have put the appropriate price on them this time...

How old are your Nubian/Nubians? I might be interested in keeping Bella and getting 2 Nubians... I honestly don't think my ober girls are going to produce very much, but then again I just started milking the 1st girl Sunday.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Besides I like the Nubian milk too, mixed with Bella's... I so do miss Mitzi... She was definitely my dramma queen... I might ask once everyone is sold if the lady I bought Mitzi from has any yearlings I can buy...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

They're both three - coming four. Not registered, but good milkers, very easy to handle. One is bred to a purebred buck, the other to my Kiko.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How much are you asking? I "might" just keep the obers, but I do like the higher butter fat in the Nubian milk.., so that's why I might go for the Nubians.. How much do you get per milking?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll PM you


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So, I'm kinda thinking along these lines.. Keeping 2 of my kinderhasli doelings, selling all the rest except Bella of course including all my bucks. Next October I'll spring for either a mini Nubian or kinder buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure you will figure out what will work best for you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not so sure Ksalvagano LOL I know I will but it just seems I have WAY too many choices..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think ultimately you have to be extremely honest with yourself about why you want to have goats. Then you just have to follow through to achieve your true goals. It will be difficult to do.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I think ultimately you have to be extremely honest with yourself about why you want to have goats. Then you just have to follow through to achieve your true goals. It will be difficult to do.


True! Good advice! Thanks


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I would keep 3 does. Good luck with your job search.


Quick question Karen, why do you suggest keeping 3 does? Just curious...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Because if one is down or needs to go to the vet...you have two still


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Exactly. Plus at least 3 seem to do better than 2. They seem to be a more settled and confident herd. Found it to be true for both goats and alpacas.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Got ya! Thanks! I'm narrowing down my decision... 

Another quick question... I have an opportunity to get a bred registered Nubian for $250.00 or a FF around March/April time frame for $350.00. This is the same place I got my doe Mitzi, super easy to milk... Part of me wants bred, cheaper in price, but I honestly don't want the hassle of kids again for awhile (there would be only 1-3 at the most, so wouldn't be too bad) Or just go with the FF in milk?

Realistically I will end up with 4 does because we do need to keep the place down..., and I don't have to breed everyone every year... I just set up a plan was stumped on on the bred or FF deal. That would mean I would have 5 goats including a buck and 2 sheep... Compared to 16 goats and 2 sheep...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Is the bred one a seasoned doe? I'd take that over training a FF to milk - but then I also LOVE kidding!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Is the bred one a seasoned doe? I'd take that over training a FF to milk - but then I also LOVE kidding!


No, they are yearlings, so neither is trained on the milk stand. I don't mind training though. For the most part they pick up on a routine real quick. I don't mind kidding either, and I guess $250.00 is the better deal because I can sell the registered kids...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep, you can easily pay off the purchase so you basically get a free doe


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good point.. I'm heading there on Sunday to pick her out and put a deposit down on her. Then she goes in with the buck, and I pick her up when she's ready... Uh oh, yeah deciding who I like... This should be fun..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Weren't you trying to SELL goats??


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've got a bunch up for sale. No one except the bucks can leave yet until January, 3 have sales pending.. Yep I'm still selling... I might be going to the auction with some, calling the meat guy as well. Only reason why I'm getting a Nubian is for the more butterfat in the milk.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Just gotta razz you for deciding to buy a new goat, on a thread about selling them! 

I'll be over there tomorrow if you want a second opinion


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I understand your concerns. I sold three goats last spring. I got a lot of interest from some crazy people and a lot from really good potential homes. I sold them as pets to pet homes. I only responded to people that were asking me what I considered the right questions for a pet owner. I couldn't be happier with where they ended up. One family has invited me by to see the goats a few times. The other family has mailed me pictures. It took a while to weed through and find these homes but it was totally worth it because I don't worry about them. I'm sure it will be different next spring when I'm hoping to sell to show/breeder homes. I imagine the process will be quite different since the expectations of the animals and reasons for wanting them will be different.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Just gotta razz you for deciding to buy a new goat, on a thread about selling them!
> 
> I'll be over there tomorrow if you want a second opinion


I'll be there around noon... My Aunt, mom and I had an interesting conversation such as do I really need the butterfat content if I'm wanting to loose weight? Something to consider for sure.. Never thought of it that way.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't make it out till later. So what happened?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Change of plans, my uncle is in ICU in Olympia so we went there today, and it's not looking good for him so I told her I'm going to play it by ear..., but chances are I won't be going there until after Christmas... She wasn't available until after 2 anyway. So basically it's put on hold for awhile.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, that gives you more time to be sure of what you want.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

True!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh!! So I was going to get up the nerve today to call the meat guy to come take my bucks and a little doeling that I think is too small to breed, but they are just too cute and too sweet... I actually found it easy with my other buck he was a little jerk... Would you be able to sell these guys to a meat guy??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes. With a blind fold on :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Yes. With a blind fold on :lol:


LOL!! I asked them tonight why they couldn't be mean... It sure would make it easier... Now my mom is pleading to keep them... Go figure I'm toast..;-/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Does your mom help in any way with the goats? If not it is not her decision.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> Does your mom help in any way with the goats? If not it is not her decision.


No, she does not help in any way... Yep you are right... I just need to get up the courage to make the call...


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

No I wouldn't call the meat guy I'd rather them in my freezer.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That would be a good plan except I've never had goat meat before, and I don't have anyone who could do the slaughtering for me at a decent price. I think the meat guy does his own actually.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Check where they take deer for processing. They should do goats too


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could trade the meat guy for processing and share the meat. Our chicken butcher does goats and lambs.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Huh, those are very good options... I'll look into it tomorrow... Thanks guys!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Depends on what type of operation the meat guy has. I know a friend in the same area is having trouble finding any place that can take small animals right now.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well the meat guy doesn't want to do that... Still trying to find someone who does deer...


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Would you be able to sell these guys to a meat guy??


*No.*


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Suntoo said:


> *No.*


So far me neither... Cute, sweet little punks....;-/ LOL!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so I am planning to go look at blossomtyme Nubian goats tomorrow, last week was canceled due to a family emergency... I was going to wait until after Christmas, but she wants these animals moved, and my sister called me nuts for not getting one $250.00 bred and registered... Question is... I still have my Saanen buck, and I have wanted a mixture of Saanen & Nubian (for a higher butterfat in the milk) I could breed her to my Saanen buck and just not have registered kids, and I pay $200.00 for her... Then just get her bred next breeding season at her place to get registered kids... Chances are my bucks will be staying until the week after Christmas because my ober buck has his last date hopefully next week...I know it's my decision, but do you think the Snubians would have higher butterfat?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

No. Saanens are known for high volume, not high butterfat - Snubian cross will give you a middle ground between the two.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's what I thought. I may or may not go this route, but at least there will be a small chance of more butterfat in the kids milk


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I ended up picking a very pretty girl out.. She is reddish black with a few white spots... I'll bring her home on the day after Christmas.. She is being bred by a PB Nubian


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Since I have had Nubian milk...I have to say my nubian milk will be for us to drink...the others milk will be for soaps and lotions and animals.
I tried Alpine milk....it was much less creamy.....although she gave slightly more.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Since I have had Nubian milk...I have to say my nubian milk will be for us to drink...the others milk will be for soaps and lotions and animals.
> I tried Alpine milk....it was much less creamy.....although she gave slightly more.


My Saanen/Oberhasli Bella gives good milk and so does my oberhasli doe, but there is a lot less butterfat for sure... That is the 1st thing my mom pointed out, but it is still very good. We loved Mitzi's milk, my Nubian I lost back in August... I'm sure mixing the milk made it a happy medium


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

janeen128 said:


> Well, I ended up picking a very pretty girl out.. She is reddish black with a few white spots... I'll bring her home on the day after Christmas.. She is being bred by a PB Nubian


Fyi the reddish black could mean she is copper deficient.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> Fyi the reddish black could mean she is copper deficient.


Her body is a red color with black stripe down her back and face.. That is what I meant... Didn't explain the coloring very well... She's in really good condition...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Bezoar color


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This color?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> This color?


Markings are similar, she is redder in color though and she has a couple white spots on her too..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Still bezoar - wild-type color, very common in Nubians. The brown can be different shades, as light as gold or tan. Spots are just icing on the cake


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If I get some more of these kids sold (2 more sales pending) and give the meat guy a call, I might spring for another one.. The other one that was also a love bug was mostly white with red and black spotting...., so it was a HARD decision between the 2. Still considered downsizing right from 16 goats to 2 sheep, to 5 goats and 2 sheep right...??? LOL!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, the bucks are staying for right now. I'm going to breed my little doeling Bonnie, as my friend that helps with my goats doesn't think she is too small to breed, so I will see her through a kidding and sell her in milk. Still up in the air about my ober girls, we'll see... I probably should sell them, but I like them too much LOL.. The one I'm milking now is so calm and friendly on the milk stand, I just love their demeanor.., good milk too so, I'll just get the 1 Nubian.. So 3 boys 4 girls (5 including the one leaving after kidding) and 2 sheep still down from 16 right? LOL..


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm just waiting to see what that number is tomorrow


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Me too Wild Hearts... I think I've sold all but 1 kid so far.... So that helps


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The 2 kinders left today to a good home Found out I shouldn't use my Saanen buck for stud, bad conformation etc... So I'll get him fixed and try to sell him as a pet, or call the meat guy, but he's a sweetheart so it's hard. I also got word that my small kinder isn't too small to breed, so I'll get her bred, see her through kidding and sell her in milk. At any rate still up in the air about my kinder buck and my oberhasli buck, but they might stay for another season.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

I love reading this thread. Shows I am not alone in my daily struggle of how many/who stays and who goes. 

I was down to 5 after selling the kids and 3 Spanish crosses. 5 seemed like a good number but I wanted a Boer to go with my dairy...Now I am back to 9 with 3 or 4 of them pregnant. 

It is hard and good for you for at least trying!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I try to keep my numbers affordable...TRY but not always very successful lol.. Its a good idea to sit and figure out what you really want from your herd...and sell those who do not fit..some times we have to close our eyes to do this. Once you have a good plan at hand and a herd to fit...then you see where to go from there...to buy more or retain...we had a smorgaborg of goats and breeds when we first got started, began with boer added dairy ect...decided to go 100% dairy and had all kinds of breeds there but one Nubian buck...we then decided to get a buck for the lamancha..then we picked up a saanen doe and loved her and needed a buck for her lol..and it went and went until we were busting our seams...sooooo I decided no Nubian...Saanen and Lamancha only...then last year we decided to breed mini saanan and picked up Bleu, then Rodger..then a few short legged beauties to give the nigie boys some job security...so now we are back to three breeds..four if you count the mini saanen...BUT there is a plan to the maddness...to breed quality family milkers...that could be shown if one desired to.but not my goal...provide milk for our family and for sale...so we still have a plan..our herd is still managable size...we have more saanen then anything..and one day I will grow our lamancha herd...but I am firm on buying top quality even if I can only afford two instead of four ect...My point to this long long post is Plan...you will have to treak it from time to time ( we are always tweaking)..but a good plan will save time, money and heart ache of having to sell those who dont fit...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so since I want to see how long my milkers can milk, I am selling the bucks, because I am going to try to milk through until 2016, breeding in the fall of 2016. So the boys will be sold after all. I will most likely breed Bonnie before they go, and sell her in milk and the kids... I'm back down to 2 sheep 4 does... Yay!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

By the way thanks for all the support as I think/plan out loud..;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like you got it all covered...:wahoo: Its hard to know what to do and where to go and how to meet our plans..but you sound like you have it worked out...do keep us posted how your extended milking season goes...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Sounds like you got it all covered...:wahoo: Its hard to know what to do and where to go and how to meet our plans..but you sound like you have it worked out...do keep us posted how your extended milking season goes...


I'm actually totally excited to try the extended milking season.. I'm sure there will be a drop in winter but with 4 in milk (hoping anyway) it shouldn't be bad;-) I feed well, and that should help... A lady I spoke to last weekend she has a 7 year old Nubian that's been in milk for 6 years... WOW!! Ironically I'm getting my Nubian from the same place she did;-) I won't be going for 6 years mind you, because I love baby goats too much...LOL...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..six years with no rest ...amazing..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are some pics of my new girl Camille... I brought her home yesterday..

























Last pic is a cute little kinderhasli... He wanted his picture taken..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl and that little one is adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so pretty! Congrats


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Funny. Mini the Roman nose the kid looks like the nubian


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful doe..and cute buck


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> Funny. Mini the Roman nose the kid looks like the nubian


Well he does have some Nubian in him, since his mom is a kinder (Nubian/Pygmy mix)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! My oberhasli buck and my Saanen buckling (he will be getting fixed) found a new home about 50 minutes from here. They will be leaving in 2 weeks. 2 more babies will be leaving at that time too, and my last kinder doe will be going to her new home once she's bred, should be this week sometime;-) I'll be down to 2 kinder bucks, 2 ober does, and 1 Saanen/ober doe and my Nubian.. That's 6;-) 2 are still due, but I'll just sell those kids... Yay!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! I just read through this whole thread and I am so happy for you! The new doe is gorgeous. And good on you for following through and selling off so many adorable furry friends. You'll be glad you did. And I TOTALLY love milk with lots of fat so GO NUBIANS! ;-)


----------

